# Erst Sourcen - dann kompilieren

## nexus

Leider habe ich zu Hause keine Internet Verbindung. 

Da ich aber gentoo auf einem Notebook installieren will, sollte das kein Problem sein. 

Ich könnte erst die sourcen an einem schnellem Zugang runterladen und dann das notebook nach Hause nehmen und dort kompilieren. 

Geht das und wie ?

Kann ich da einfach erst alle Pakete die ich benötge aufschreiben und diese dann mit emerge --fetchonly foo laden ?

Und muss ich danach emerge foo oder emerge --usepkg foo ausführen ?

MFG

nexus

----------

## Beforegod

Ganz einfach ..

eine Installationsanleitung :

Suchst Die Pakete aus die Du möchtest.

machst für jedes Paket ein emerge -e --fetchonly foo

packst das komplette /usr/portage Verzeichnis

Ziehst das gepackte Teil auf Dein Notebook und entpackst es

machst emerge foo und fertisch  :Wink: 

Gruß,

Patrick

----------

## Ishamael

und wie kann ich sourcen fetchen von einem nicht-gentoo-pc aus?

so weit ich weiß gibt ja einen zentralen sourcen-server, aber es werden doch auch externe cvs quellen gelinkt.

wenn ich also auf einem pc ohne internetanbindung gentoo installieren will und keinen anderen gentoo-rechner am netz habe, sehe ich doch alt aus, oder?

----------

## nexus

Naja, das ist ja dann nicht das Problem. 

Da ich ein Notebook habe trage ich das Notebook einfach zum Internet Zugang. 

Nach einer stage 3 Installation kann ich ja dann emerge -e --fetchonly foo für alle Pakete machen. 

Dann müssten die Quellen ja auch schon automatisch im richtigem Verzwichnis für ein emerge foo sein. 

THX Beforegod

----------

## Ishamael

mein heimische dsl-anschluss ist aber gerade etwas über 100km entfernt   :Smile: 

ich könnte hier bei der arbeit über windowsrechner ne menge downloaden, ein dvd-brenner ist ebenfalls vorhanden. warum also nicht einfach den gentoo sourcen mirror leersaugen?   :Wink: 

----------

## Ishamael

ich dachte da an den inhalt von

http://ftp.gentoo.no/distfiles/

und

http://ftp.gentoo.no/gentoo-sources/

geht das? klar, man bekommt nicht alles, aber immerhin sollte es die basics enthalten...

----------

